# Looking for Midwest Heritage 987 steam engine



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

I have started building a BAGRS engine and hope to finish it over the winter. However, some of the original sources of parts are now gone. Most critical, I need a Midwest Heritage 987 steam engine. Can anyone point me in the direction of one?


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

Goggle found this: https://www.acsupplyco.com/steam_engines/mid_987_heritage_steam_engine.htm


----------



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

Sadly, they are out of stock. I confirmed today. Their website just doesn't indicate it. Thanks though.


----------



## fsts2k (Jan 13, 2009)

Have been looking for something like this for a while but have not been able to find a small boiler that woudl work. If you find something that might work can you post here? I would really enjoy building a small engine


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Sadly, the Midwest steam plants (the built-up Heritage, and the Mk. VI kit) are no longer being produced. They turn up from time to time on Ebay, and there seem to be a few online retailers out there that still list old stock Mk. VI kits, although those might also be a case of the website being out of date. Here's one anyway... http://www.flyhobbies.com/midwestvisteamenginekit.htm


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I was looking for one some time back then was gifted with a simple oscillator which I used on my Willi/Falk project. I'm told that making one is a simple first machining project but have not tried yet. 
How about a Graham VR1A single cylinder kit or a Regner Lily? You can look directly at Graham's website www.grahamind.com or Jason at the train department carries them as well as the Regner products.
My BAGRS was converted to butane firing and is a fun little engine with all those whirring chains and sprockets even if a bit messy.


----------



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the links. I am already knee-deep in a 1/3 scale (7.25" gauge) live steam engine so I don't want to start a new machining project. I will just keep watching Ebay. I only recently discovered this engine, so I haven't been looking for the steam plant for long.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I used to bring in the Regner single cyl engines. They discontinued th plant but may still make the engine as they still off a Lily twin. As to a small boiler I have had a few made for various customers. Simple pot boiler or use the small Regner boiler.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

The Midwest Mk. VI engine/boiler kit doesn't require any machining, just soldering. It's basically the same dimensions as the Heritage plant. The Graham engines are bolt-together kits, but you're on your own for sourcing a boiler for them.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Reppingen makes customboilers!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I sell the Graham product line, he has a small vertical that would work and I can supply a small boiler.


----------



## gwscheil (Aug 6, 2008)

Good to know there is a replacement - my BAGRS original is going to fall apart one of these days.


----------



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you Jason. For right now I will continue to look for a Midwest Heritage engine.


----------



## Steve Ciambrone (Feb 25, 2014)

i have used a few of the Unit Steam Engines (USE) and they run well, they can be ganged together for muliple cyclinder models and work well together. i have a steam rail car with three cylinders and a paddle boat with a single unit.


http://www.tonygreensteammodels.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=110




Steve


----------



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

Through another forum member I have been able to acquire a Midwest Heritage 987 boiler package. Thank you to everyone for your help. I hope for the next person who wants to tread this road that Midwest decides to reissue them!


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Glad you found one, have fun
As it happens I just called Midwest today as I am looking for the screw cap with pop valve that goes in the top of the boiler to fill it. I have an engine missing that cap. The folks at Midwest were quite clear, discontinued and all parts were gotten rid of. SO the secondary market will have to be the source. Too bad.

Jerry


----------



## Sailfish (Mar 23, 2018)

Naptowneng said:


> Glad you found one, have fun
> As it happens I just called Midwest today as I am looking for the screw cap with pop valve that goes in the top of the boiler to fill it. I have an engine missing that cap. The folks at Midwest were quite clear, discontinued and all parts were gotten rid of. SO the secondary market will have to be the source. Too bad.
> 
> Jerry


Contact Jim Sanders at WeeBee Loco at weebeelocoparts at att dot net. He should be able to make that for you.

Regards,
Brian


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Good point Brian, I have several of Jim's splendid pop valves on my locomotives, I will drop him a note

Thanks

Jerry


----------



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

My engine is slowly coming together! 
https://dandhcoloniemain.blogspot.com/2018/12/bagrs-live-steam-locomotive-gauge-1.html

The hold up right now is obtaining the gears and sprockets from Stock Drive Products. One part I need has been back-ordered for months. Oh well.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

scoobster28 said:


> My engine is slowly coming together!
> https://dandhcoloniemain.blogspot.com/2018/12/bagrs-live-steam-locomotive-gauge-1.html
> 
> The hold up right now is obtaining the gears and sprockets from Stock Drive Products. One part I need has been back-ordered for months. Oh well.



I found putting a cambells soup can (with the bottom and top cut off) over the boiler will help heat the boiler more efficiently or some sort of metal wrap. You want a little gap between the boiler and can so the heat can funnel up the sides. Without it the heat is concentrated at the bottom only. 

Here is a video of mine with the modification


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Another way to improve the performance of the Midwest engine is to add a downstroke scavenge port, effectively converting it into a uniflow-type engine. Haven't tried this yet myself (I have a steamboat powered by the Midwest Model VI kit engine that I've been thinking about doing this with), but I bookmarked this post from a few years ago. Unfortunately the photos seem to have been lost in the Great MyLargeScale Image Apocalypse of 2018.

http://forums.mylargescale.com/18-live-steam/24263-uniflo-wobbler-bagrs-loco.html


----------



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the video link and hints!


----------



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

It is coming along nicely:

https://dandhcoloniemain.blogspot.com/2019/01/bagrs-live-steam-locomotive-gauge-1.html

https://dandhcoloniemain.blogspot.com/2019/02/bagrs-live-steam-locomotive-gauge-1.html


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good so far. I want to start building another one of those or something similarl, using my Regner single cylinder motor with the Midwest boiler.


----------



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

My engine is finally done! 
https://dandhcoloniemain.blogspot.com/2020/05/bagrs-live-steam-locomotive-gauge-1.html

I can't take it to the Gauge 1 live steam track nearby at the moment, but several bench tests confirmed it worked and one outside test on my driveway with some cheap tinplate Bachmann track confirmed it doesn't like that track!

Yay! Thanks to all for your help.


----------



## voxnut (Jul 16, 2008)

scoobster28 said:


> My engine is finally done!
> https://dandhcoloniemain.blogspot.com/2020/05/bagrs-live-steam-locomotive-gauge-1.html
> 
> I can't take it to the Gauge 1 live steam track nearby at the moment, but several bench tests confirmed it worked and one outside test on my driveway with some cheap tinplate Bachmann track confirmed it doesn't like that track!
> ...


Nice! I built one late last year and built a meths burner for it, added a smokebox door for easy lighting, and an oil separator so it's a lot less messy. Fun machines to build. Congrats and enjoy!


----------

